# Mubarak....latest ploy !



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

BBC News Middle East

Home
World
UK
England
N. Ireland
Scotland
Wales
Business
Politics
Health
Education
Sci/Environment
Technology
Entertainment & Arts

Africa
Asia-Pacific
Europe
Latin America
Middle East
South Asia
US & Canada

26 July 2011 Last updated at 22:30
Share this page

Email
Print

130

Share
Facebook
Twitter

Egypt's Hosni Mubarak is 'depressed and refusing food'
Hosni Mubarak, file pic from 2010 Mubarak is due to stand trial in a week, accused of corruption and ordering the killing of protesters
Continue reading the main story
Egypt's Revolution

Rising pressure
Afraid of democracy?
In pictures: Fresh rallies
Women sidelined

Egypt's ex-President Hosni Mubarak is weak and refusing solid food, according to the country's official news agency.

He is due to stand trial in a week, accused of corruption and ordering the killing of protesters.

The head of the hospital where Mr Mubarak is detained in Sharm al-Sheikh said he was depressed, has lost weight, and was not eating enough to keep him alive, MENA agency reports.

But critics see Mr Mubarak's illness as a ploy to avoid going on trial.

Opposition supporters are sceptical about the reports. They believe the authorities are just looking for a way to put off the start of the former leader's trial, scheduled for next week.

The latest of many reports on Mr Mubarak's health said his doctors would decide in the coming hours how to proceed, as his current food intake was not enough to keep him alive.

There does now seem to be growing evidence that he is an increasingly enfeebled old man, says the BBC's Cairo correspondent, Jon Leyne.

Mr Mubarak was overthrown in February in a popular uprising during which more than 840 people died.

Must have stopped going in and out of the coma.


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> BBC News Middle East
> 
> Home
> World
> ...


I dont think its a ploy at all, anyone gets these symptons if you spend more than a fortnight in Sharm. Sounds like he is staying at Domina Coral Bay to me.


----------

